# Citizen Promaster NY0040 17L & 09W



## Nats

Hi all

I just picked up a couple of the Citizen Promaster NY0040 200m divers from a well known ebayer and thought I would offer my own little review. I got the NY0040-17L (blue dial) and a NY0040-09W (luminous dial).

I'm just too damn lazy to take my own pic's today ;-)









*Greatest hits*
12.5mm thick
41.8mm wide w/o crown
45mm including crown
47.5mm lug to lug
20mm lugs
Movement - Citizen/Miyota 8203 automatic

So far the only one to get any real wrist time is the 09W (lume) so most of the review will be based on it.

*Pros*
Price - Averaged $73.50 each which was a bit below the average ebay price at the time. $95.50 is the "buy it now" average. So far I am pleased with the quality/value for the price.
Finish - Pretty nice at the price point. Bezel and top of case is brushed and is nice and even, remainder of case and crown is polished. 
Dial/Hands - Pretty standard issue. Crisp clean and quite easy to read.
Lume - Pretty good. Charged it before bed and it was quite bright (sorry I don't have a Seiko Monster to compare it too as it seems to be the benchmark ;-)) Woke up about 6 hours later (insomnia sucks) and the 09W dial was still bright enough to read (but see Cons).
Movement - From what I read, they are pretty decent works. I'll have to take the internet's word for it as I am not a movement guru and it must be true because so far, after 6 days, I have not lost/gained one second :-! . Guess I'll have to wait till the end of the month to tell.

*Cons*
Lume - On the 09W, after 6 hours, was hard to read due to the dial lume. It probably would have been better to have used solid black hands as contrast to the lumed dial. The combination of the two and the inability of my eyes to work very well after just waking up made it impossible to read the time. EDIT - On the 17L, The lume is still readable after 6 hours (probably even longer but I haven't really timed it)
Case Back - While the finish and stampings are adequate, the back looks like it is plated and has an almost mottled look. Certainly adequate though.
Bezel - While it lines up perfectly to the indices and rotates smooth and evenly, it is quite loose and easy to turn. Also, if you put a little pressure on the top of it, there is some play between it and the case. This is quite noticeable. All of the above is the same for the 09W and the 17L. Not the end of the world but a little tighter would be nicer.
Day/Date - Text is a little small and dark but it does the job.
Movement - While I'm sure the movement is tried and true for the price range (still not a movement guru here :-s) it seems a bit gritty when setting the day and date. When the crown is unscrewed, the stem seems quite delicate (more so than my Seiko SKXA53 which seems quite solid) and has quite a bit of play.

*Over all impression*
I like it (them) |>.

They were bought as beaters and will certainly be worn as such. My only real disapointment with them is the "loose" bezels. No biggie... but. 
I think I am going to pick up a bracelet for the blue one as that blue strap has to go :roll:

This is my first watch review so I hope I have covered enough "bases" for y'all.

Nats


----------



## flytrapcan

Great find really, nice to have some beaters at a low cost.


----------



## Frogger

Hy,
great start into the world of watches.
The lume lasts for more than 10 hours - tested and the lume was still good enough to read, though not very bright.
The bracelet is as advertised massive, but it doesnt really look like it, although its heavy and feels very sturdy. All parts except for the case seem to be lasered or CNC worked: a bit sharp edges on the bezel and crown. Nothing serious, though a difference between earlier models which had a tad of being bubbly! They were all smooth and rounded. Also the bezel wouldnt turn so soft and easy, therefore preventing accidental movement. But despite that I dont have any problems with it.

The current calibre is 8203. They started the Promaster series with 8200 calibres. I cannot see any differences except for the smoother and easier movement of the rotor. It is now audible, sounds a little bit cheap, but sint very loud, so you wont hear it in day to day live. It is a one-way winding mechanism. Power reserve is up to 48h. It gains 3-5 secs per day. and at night it seems to loose some. So all in all I am setting time every 2-3 weeks! Very good for my taste.
Screw down-crown and screw-in back, as usual.
The divers extension is easy to use: Push both pushers and it extends for up to 30mm and is adjustable in 5 steps.
I feel free to post some pics  (pm me for more).


----------



## rxfilr

Can you clarify that the bracelet is not solid linked but the folded over style, at least that is what it looks like in your photos. I was interested in this watch w/ bracelet but not big fan of folded link bracelets.


----------



## VulcanNomad

I owned the Blue one for about 6 years and it has held up extremely well. After just rubbing the back of the watch, there is no fading, scratches or pitting. The watch still looks as if it was new, the heavy blue rubber band has held up flawlessly. Never had any problems with it. Highly recommend it. It's a very good looking watch for the money.


----------



## Asteroid

I picked up an NY0046-02W a recently, it's the same as the lume but with a gold tone bezel and crown. Having used it for a few weeks I mostly agree with the review. It's well built, the movement keeps excellent time (it's running about +6 or +7 per day) and has easily stood up to normal work use. The day and date is a little hard to read due to the dark colour, and the crown adjustment feels a bit fragile but seems okay. My bezel is good though, it has a nice firm positive action and lines up perfectly. There is a little bit of up down movement however. The rubber strap has a nice smooth, soft feel.

Very pleased with it.


----------



## Deyn Man

recently scored a new one! any pics of the 09 on natos?!? ;-)


----------



## Russ B-28

Congratulations, those are two good choices. I picked up a NY0040 and a titanium NY0054 last fall. I think that they are both great watches for the money. I agree with you on the blue rubber strap on the NY0040. I have switched mine to a waterproof leather strap which I like a lot better. I'm also thinking that it would look good on a mesh bracelet.

NY0040









NY0054


----------



## JohnWatch

Have one in black dial and rubber strap for one year.
So far so good, use it as a workhorse, goes to pool, beach and wherever i go to when water is involved ( unless i take another watch  ) and it has never failed.
I agree with most of the review, great job! 
It´s now resting until Summer comes back!


----------



## gettocard

Just got one myself and could not be happier. After 2 weeks of use it has settled on a -2 secs per day,I would expect to compensate that as soon as we'll hit autumn/winter again. It' been on my wrist for last 10 days and I'm loving it,perfect summerish watch !!


----------



## Maximect

I have a black face one. I have put it on a saicloth strap with red stiching
https://www.watchuseek.com/members/maximect/albums/citizen-ny0040-first-diver/
So far it's been pretty accurate, and I love the fact that you can handwind it.

Now I'm looking for a sapphire crystal to put on it since this will most likely be my beater of choice and I work as an engineer on a construction site...


----------



## roondog

Would love one of these on a good fitting bracelet.


----------



## rambo180

roondog said:


> Would love one of these on a good fitting bracelet.


hi guys im new to buying watches online. i'm after a cheap place with shipping to australia. can anyone reccomend anything?

watches i'm looking at include the seiko skx series or the citizen auto diver with black or lume dial.

cheers.


----------



## wielingab

rxfilr said:


> Can you clarify that the bracelet is not solid linked but the folded over style, at least that is what it looks like in your photos. I was interested in this watch w/ bracelet but not big fan of folded link bracelets.


the bracelet is with folded links, I have the same bracelet.

Seeying the pictures, this is the wide bracelet (at the lug end). I mean, the size of the bracelet is wider than the endlinks. I know this, because I have two bracelets, the small one (same with as the endlinks, thus 20mm) and the wider one (I think 22mm or maybe even 24mm, don't know exact).

The smaller one is the older one, the wider is the newer version and can be used on more type of watches, simple supply another endlink, which will fit the watch..

Bart


----------



## rambo180

Hi can anyone comment about the colour of the lume dial during normal use? (I know it glows in sunlight, i'm talking about in mid-light situatiions where it hasn't been exposed to enough light to charge it)

Some photos show it as being a very faded yellow/white, others show a strong lume dark yellow colour. 

Thankyou


----------



## tzetz

Old but gold Has anyone noticed differences in the lume of the older and newer blue faced NY0040? in the older ones lume looks equally green, while on the latest ones it is dual colour -blue markers with bright green arrows and pip point?
Any user's observations on this?







If it is true, Citizen, have just further upgraded a cult model, only to discontinue it! :0
Glad I managed to catch one on time...


----------

